# Delta JT360 Jointer question????



## JasonA (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Guys need some advice.. So for years now I've been resisting the need of buying a jointer either by the fact that I'm always strapped for cash or I was able to rig it by using a sled on my plainer or edging with my router table, but I've got a project now that requires more precision and I feel like its time….

I found a deal for $250 on a used JT360 Delta jointer, any comments or things I should look out for, and more importantly is $250 a decent deal.. The seller claims its only had 10-20 board feet ran on it so very little use… I've done a bit of internet research seems to get good reviews but figured I would ask people who actually know what their talking about on here!

Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are some reviews on that jointer you can view.
http://www.amazon.com/JT360-Shopmaster-4-Horsepower-Jointer-230-Volt/product-reviews/B00006K00Q


----------

